# Milan - Lazio: 13 aprile 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League. 

Dove vedere Milan - Lazio in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Kaw (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...


Non c'è altro risultato al di fuori della vittoria, è la finale questa.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



Questa credo che si vince, anche per una questione di numeri. Non vincere per 5 partite di fila, credo che non sia mai successo ma conoscendo Gattuso è la sua dote di record negativi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa credo che si vince, anche per una questione di numeri. Non vincere per 5 partite di fila, credo che non sia mai successo ma conoscendo Gattuso è la sua dote di record negativi.



Scherzi? Potrebbe battere un doppio record in un colpo solo, cioè perdere contro la Lazio in casa dopo 30 anni, oltre a perderne un'altra facendo 1 punto in 5 partite.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ripetere la prestazione contro la Juve, evitando gli errori individuali


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

La vittoria è l'unico risultato possibile, se non si vince stagione finita


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Questa è veramente decisiva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa credo che si vince, anche per una questione di numeri. Non vincere per 5 partite di fila, credo che non sia mai successo ma conoscendo Gattuso è la sua dote di record negativi.



purtroppo per noi la statistica non funziona così. non contano i risultati che hai dietro...

l'importante è non prendere gol, anche uno 0-0 non è da buttare, ci tiene in vantaggio negli scontri diretti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



Giocatevi x2 ad occhi chiusi , di vincerla non se ne parla .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Non ce la faranno mai vincere, altro furto in arrivo.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



Temo il classico e inutile pareggiotto


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Ultima chiamata, si vince o si ammaina bandiera bianca. Il pareggio non servirebbe perché la Lazio con attualmente due partite in meno ci è potenzialmente e verosimilmente davanti di due punti ed appena dietro è vera e propria bagarre (attenzione alla Rometta spinta a due braccia verso il 4 posto!!). Ci siamo ridotti a questo purtroppo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

L’ultima spiaggia. 

Qualcuno avvisi l’incapace che pareggiare o perdere è uguale. Quindi organizzi una partita gagliarda e non da cagasotto.


----------



## RickyB83 (6 Aprile 2019)

Io non la guarderò.. Passo.. Di soffrire ho smesso da stasera!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio ha 7 o 8 diffidati


----------



## Aron (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...




Da questa partita sapremo intanto se i giocatori avranno una reazione emotiva dopo l'arbitraggio contro la Juventus. 
Un'altra sconfitta segnerebbe il crollo psicologico della squadra.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



FORZA MILAN fino alla fine, ma se non si vince voglio la testa di Gattuso


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha 7 o 8 diffidati



E tranquillo che non si farà ammonire nessuno


----------



## Pit96 (7 Aprile 2019)

Qua o la va o la spacca. Ultimissima possibilità, poi bisognerà risorgere


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2019)

Alla luce dei risultati di oggi, se non riportiamo 3 punti sabato sera, devono suicidarsi tutti. TUTTI.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa è veramente decisiva.



Questo è il momento perfetto per tornare a vincere, la spinta di San Siro sarà importante, io sono ottimista, forza ragazzi non dobbiamo mollare MAI!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Mi raccomando, catenaccio e passaggetti al portiere, grinta zero e pressing inesistente. 
La Lazio ha giocatori incredibbbilih e va rispettata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Se Leonardo domani non sputa in faccia a Rizzoli qui ci comminano il delitto perfetto. Gino può anche starsene a casa


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

sarebbe stato meglio senza quel punticino finale,perchè con il recupero contro l'udinese potrebbe finire a pari punti e poi per avere gli scontri diretti a favore occorrerebbe vincere per forza.
con la roma e l'atalanta abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore invece

detto questo,l'udinese sembra rinata nelle ultime tre ed ora faccia punti pure contro i biancocelesti.


----------



## PM3 (7 Aprile 2019)

La partita dell'anno.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe stato meglio senza quel punticino finale,perchè con il recupero contro l'udinese potrebbe finire a pari punti e poi per avere gli scontri diretti a favore occorrerebbe vincere per forza.
> con la roma e l'atalanta abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore invece
> 
> detto questo,l'udinese sembra rinata nelle ultime tre ed ora faccia punti pure contro i biancocelesti.




Non darei per scontato i tre punti della Lazio contro l’Udinese con cui gioca comunque dopo la gara con noi.


----------



## RickyB83 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe stato meglio senza quel punticino finale,perchè con il recupero contro l'udinese potrebbe finire a pari punti e poi per avere gli scontri diretti a favore occorrerebbe vincere per forza.
> con la roma e l'atalanta abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore invece
> 
> detto questo,l'udinese sembra rinata nelle ultime tre ed ora faccia punti pure contro i biancocelesti.



Anche uno zero a zero basterebbe per la Lazio ma la Roma ci supererebbe.. Vincere a tutti i costi..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Anche uno zero a zero basterebbe per la Lazio ma la Roma ci supererebbe.. Vincere a tutti i costi..



Dobbiamo vincere e basta, un risultato al di fuori della vittoria sarebbe una tragedia (sportiva).


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Anche uno zero a zero basterebbe per la Lazio ma la Roma ci supererebbe.. Vincere a tutti i costi..



Non avessimo cannato la partita contro l'Udinese questa sarebbe stata una gara anche da pari, senza problemi...ma cosi non è stato quindi vincere è d'obbligo.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non darei per scontato i tre punti della Lazio contro l’Udinese con cui gioca comunque dopo la gara con noi.



io sapevo il 10 aprile,hanno cambiato la data?
la roma non sta più in champions,questa era la condizione per cambiare la data per quanto ricordo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2019)

Se non vinciamo il nostro campionato finisce.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

La vittoria varrebbe doppia, andremo pure in vantaggio sugli scontri diretti contro la Lazio, oltre ad essere già in vantaggio contro Roma e Atalanta.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sapevo il 10 aprile,hanno cambiato la data?
> la roma non sta più in champions,questa era la condizione per cambiare la data per quanto ricordo.



Se non sbaglio recuperano il 17 aprile.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

peccato allora,avrei voluto già sapere il risultato al momento dello scontro diretto ma è anche vero che battendoli potrebbero perdere morale e steccare pure il recupero


----------



## shevchampions (7 Aprile 2019)

La seguirò allo stesso modo in cui ho seguito Siena-Milan 1-2 (1-0) nel 2013


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe stato meglio senza quel punticino finale,perchè con il recupero contro l'udinese potrebbe finire a pari punti e poi per avere gli scontri diretti a favore occorrerebbe vincere per forza.
> con la roma e l'atalanta abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore invece
> 
> detto questo,l'udinese sembra rinata nelle ultime tre ed ora faccia punti pure contro i biancocelesti.



con lo 0-0 saremmo davanti negli scontri diretti, con 1-1 vedremo in media gol ma siamo li.

google mette la media gol prima degli scontri diretti, sicuri che non abbiano ragione loro?


comunque stiamo correndo troppo........


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non avessimo cannato la partita contro l'Udinese questa sarebbe stata una gara anche da pari, senza problemi...ma cosi non è stato quindi vincere è d'obbligo.



Si sono visti miglioramenti tattici importanti contro questi di Torino la più importante e stata il rilancio lungo del portiere ( finalmente) che non ha permesso alla Juve di venirci ad aggredire nella nostra area,lavessimo fatto prima avremo più punti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2019)

x2


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2019)

Se non si vince neanche questa, ipotizzando una partita regolare, si può tranquillamente abbandonare ogni rimpianto. Sarebbe giusto restare fuori.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si sono visti miglioramenti tattici importanti contro questi di Torino la più importante e stata il rilancio lungo del portiere ( finalmente) che non ha permesso alla Juve di venirci ad aggredire nella nostra area,lavessimo fatto prima avremo più punti.



Concordo, l'altro cambio interessante Borini SX, secondo me dovrebbe restare titolare.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



Ormai il calcio è solo di contorno. È evidente che le romane siano spinte di modo da succhiare meno diritti TV per il ranking storico ai ratti in Champions League. Comunque noi dobbiamo fare il massimo delle nostre possibilità e cercare di vincere con il nostro polacco, unica gioia di questi mesi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Non mi interessa come, ma questa partita va vinta senza se senza ma , un pareggio sarebbe una sconfitta .


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sapevo il 10 aprile,hanno cambiato la data?
> la roma non sta più in champions,questa era la condizione per cambiare la data per quanto ricordo.



l'hanno spostata. Senza dare motivo... fatti 2 domande su chi vogliono in champions in Lega.

In teoria la regola per i recuperi era, la prima gara utile. O almeno nel nostro caso si fa così. Quando sono le altre squadre, scelgono una data a piacere.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, l'altro cambio interessante Borini SX, secondo me dovrebbe restare titolare.


Anche per me Borini deve testare titolare,il palleggio davanti al portiere lo abbiamo diminuito, abbiamo però un altro grosso difetto,la porta la attacchiamomale , con la Juve, e non solo' si sono visti delle cose raccapriccianti 'esempio suso Calabria e Jessie si scombiano davanti al area juventiba duemila volte la palla in 10 metri quadri pressati dagli avversari, abbiamo avuto 3/4 volte la possibilità di crossare ma non lo abbiamo fatto, e naturale che la palla al ventotessimo tocco la perdi,quindi abbiamo preso un contropiede dove l'intera fascia destra era fuori posizione, siamo passati da creare un pericolo agli altri a crearci un pericolo da soli,queste cose da allenatore mi farebbero impazzire


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Aprile 2019)

causa lavoro sarà l' ultima partita che potrò seguire (forse fortunatamente) e credo che segnerà pesantemente la stagione.
Un pareggio sarebbe inutile visto l' alto numero di concorrenti per il 4 posto, appellarsi agli scontri diretti per accontentarsi di uno 0 a 0 sarebbe follia data la situazione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Aprile 2019)

Chissà come ce la rubano sta volta


----------



## malos (8 Aprile 2019)

Vincere e basta, e quei senzapalle che abbiamo le tirino fuori almeno una volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna sfangarla in qualche modo. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Devil man (8 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Anche per me Borini deve testare titolare,il palleggio davanti al portiere lo abbiamo diminuito, abbiamo però un altro grosso difetto,la porta la attacchiamomale , con la Juve, e non solo' si sono visti delle cose raccapriccianti 'esempio suso Calabria e Jessie si scombiano davanti al area juventiba duemila volte la palla in 10 metri quadri pressati dagli avversari, abbiamo avuto 3/4 volte la possibilità di crossare ma non lo abbiamo fatto, e naturale che la palla al ventotessimo tocco la perdi,quindi abbiamo preso un contropiede dove l'intera fascia destra era fuori posizione, siamo passati da creare un pericolo agli altri a crearci un pericolo da soli,queste cose da allenatore mi farebbero impazzire



Calabria irritante, ok che difende decentemente ma contro la Juve ha cercato più volte di sfondare la linea difensiva entrando in area dritto come un mulo ed ogni volta gli rubavano il pallone persi il conto...sembrava Lulic ma Lulic ha 33 anni....


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ormai il calcio è solo di contorno. È evidente che le romane siano spinte di modo da succhiare meno diritti TV per il ranking storico ai ratti in Champions League. Comunque noi dobbiamo fare il massimo delle nostre possibilità e cercare di vincere con il nostro polacco, unica gioia di questi mesi.



Concordo.E aggiungo:Una buona Inter contro di noi che si è meritata la vittoria.
Questa buona Inter poi vince in carrozza la partita dopo e poi GUARDA CASO si squaglia contro 2 nostre rivali dirette per la Champions:Lazio e Atalanta.
Ci vogliono tagliare fuori utilizzando tutti i modi possibili.Noi non siamo così forti sul campo da uscirne vincenti dato che segniamo poco.


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Calabria irritante, ok che difende decentemente ma contro la Juve ha cercato più volte di sfondare la linea difensiva entrando in area dritto come un mulo ed ogni volta gli rubavano il pallone persi il conto...sembrava Lulic ma Lulic ha 33 anni....



Calabria fosse per me giocherebbe nel Sassuolo


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Calabria fosse per me giocherebbe nel Sassuolo



Il terzino buono c'è l'abbiamo speriamo non si infortuni ..con conti si potrebbero avere 3 ruoli coperti ma per farlo rendere al massimo dovrebbe giocare nella posizione di callejon


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Calabria irritante, ok che difende decentemente ma contro la Juve ha cercato più volte di sfondare la linea difensiva entrando in area dritto come un mulo ed ogni volta gli rubavano il pallone persi il conto...sembrava Lulic ma Lulic ha 33 anni....


Il miglior modo di entrare in area e l'uno due dove praticamente sei immarcabile ..in un campionato non lo abbiamo fatta una volta..neanche una


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Son curioso di vedere chi ci manderanno stavolta ad arbitrarci. Da questa decisione si capiranno molte cose.


----------



## fra29 (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Son curioso di vedere chi ci manderanno stavolta ad arbitrarci. Da questa decisione si capiranno molte cose.



Banti, Orsato, Doveri o Guida


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Son curioso di vedere chi ci manderanno stavolta ad arbitrarci. Da questa decisione si capiranno molte cose.



Come scritto da [MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] manderanno un big, così da non soffrire la psicologia inversa e non regalarci nulla.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

La prossima non ci regaleranno e non ci toglieranno nulla. Vedrete l arbitro perfetto, perché quando vogliono lo sanno fare. E allora vi renderete davvero conto di quanto sia realmente marcio il calcio italiano.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Banti, Orsato, Doveri o Guida





bmb ha scritto:


> Come scritto da @fra29 manderanno un big, così da non soffrire la psicologia inversa e non regalarci nulla.




Banti: con lui non vinciamo dal 2015, ed è quello di Doha.

Orsato: ci ha negato il rigore contro la Samp.

Guida: è quello del rigore di Politano.

Doveri: ultimamente non ci ha penalizzato ma è quello del famigerato rigore di De Sciglio contro i ladri, in quella circostanza era addizionale e non aiutò Massa. Inoltre Doveri ci arbitrò in quel Bologna Milan che finimmo in 9.


Insomma se ci mandano uno di questi 4 la vedo maiala.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Banti: con lui non vinciamo dal 2015, ed è quello di Doha.
> 
> Orsato: ci ha negato il rigore contro la Samp.
> 
> ...



Utilizzi più maiala che male con la tastiera?


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Son curioso di vedere chi ci manderanno stavolta ad arbitrarci. Da questa decisione si capiranno molte cose.



Mi fai il nome di qualche arbitro affidabile? Sono pochissimi ormai.


----------



## fra29 (8 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Banti: con lui non vinciamo dal 2015, ed è quello di Doha.
> 
> Orsato: ci ha negato il rigore contro la Samp.
> 
> ...



Appunto ho fatto questi nomi..


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Utilizzi più maiala che male con la tastiera?




No no, quel termine è un modo di dire toscano che mi porto dietro dai tempi dell’università a Pisa


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Lazio, anticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A , la numero trentadue. Milan - Lazio si giocherà sabato 13 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la qualificazione alla prossima Champions League.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ne vogliamo parlare che a questi sono riusciti a non fargli recuperare ancora la partita con l'udinese?
Lo scorso anno stesse condizioni loro, usciti dall'Europa Legue agli ottavi ci hanno piazzato subito il recupero del derby dopo Juventus-Milan.


----------



## Black (10 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque ne vogliamo parlare che a questi sono riusciti a non fargli recuperare ancora la partita con l'udinese?
> Lo scorso anno stesse condizioni loro, usciti dall'Europa Legue agli ottavi ci hanno piazzato subito il recupero del derby dopo Juventus-Milan.



uno scandalo e nessuno ha detto/scritto una virgola su questa cosa


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> uno scandalo e nessuno ha detto/scritto una virgola su questa cosa



potevano benissimo giocare questa settimana... ma siccome c'è lo scontro diretto alle porte eh allora la data libera non vale...
lo scorso anno invece "tassativamente la prima data libera dopo l'uscita del Milan dall'Europa League" dopo che abbiamo giocato ogni 3 giorni per 2 mesi e subito dopo i gobbi che si sapeva avremmo perso e che quindi saremmo arrivati al derby scarichi fisicamente e moralmente


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> potevano benissimo giocare questa settimana... ma siccome c'è lo scontro diretto alle porte eh allora la data libera non vale...
> lo scorso anno invece "tassativamente la prima data libera dopo l'uscita del Milan dall'Europa League" dopo che abbiamo giocato ogni 3 giorni per 2 mesi e subito dopo i gobbi che si sapeva avremmo perso e che quindi saremmo arrivati al derby scarichi fisicamente e moralmente



Se non sbaglio, si può derogare alla prima data possibile se l'altra squadra è d'accordo. L'Inter non era d'accordo, perché a loro conveniva così e siamo rimasti fregati.


----------



## R41D3N (10 Aprile 2019)

È chiaro che non ci vogliono in europa


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
* 
*La designazione arbitrale --)* http://www.milanworld.net/rocchi-per-milan-lazio-mazzoleni-al-var-vt75131.html#post1804964


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Conti non gli piace per nulla ? e poi cavolo ancora con Reina??? tutti i giocatori dell'Inter e della Juve per un semplice stiramento recuperano in 3 giorni ora a Donna gli servono 3 settimane??? no comment


----------



## Boomer (11 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *
> *La designazione arbitrale --)* http://www.milanworld.net/rocchi-per-milan-lazio-mazzoleni-al-var-vt75131.html#post1804964



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *
> *La designazione arbitrale --)* http://www.milanworld.net/rocchi-per-milan-lazio-mazzoleni-al-var-vt75131.html#post1804964



Servono i 3 punti non importa come ,il pareggio sarebbe una sconfitta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2019)

*La probabile formazione secondo Mediaset: gioca Caldara in difesa.

Milan (4-3-3): REINA, CALABRIA, CALDARA, ROMAGNOLI, RODRIGUEZ; KESSIE, BAKAYOKO, CALHANOGLU; SUSO, PIATEK, BORINI*


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2019)

Ho letto oggi che Radu e Marusic non giocheranno, speriamo...


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola

Secondo Tuttosport ballottaggio Musacchio Zapata


----------



## varvez (12 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Conti non gli piace per nulla ? e poi cavolo ancora con Reina??? tutti i giocatori dell'Inter e della Juve per un semplice stiramento recuperano in 3 giorni ora a Donna gli servono 3 settimane??? no comment



Conti è mezzo rotto. Gigio sta meglio, ma che tecnico vuole rischiare di bruciarsi un cambio per rischiare il portiere? Reina è affidabile.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Non ricordo squadre giocare con un 352 così offensivo da tanto tempo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo squadre giocare con un 352 così offensivo da tanto tempo.


la lazio viene per vincere... o perdere. Penso non sarà una partita tattica.


----------



## Heaven (12 Aprile 2019)

Spero che Suso e Calhanoglu caccino fuori le balls e arrivi una vittoria. Non può fare sempre tutto Piatek

Forza!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Spero che Suso e Calhanoglu caccino fuori le balls e arrivi una vittoria. Non può fare sempre tutto Piatek
> 
> Forza!



Prima o poi, per la legge dei grandi numeri, anche Suso riuscirà a combinare qualcosa.

Anche Fares della Spal qualche partita la risolve.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> 
> Secondo Tuttosport ballottaggio Musacchio Zapata



.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo squadre giocare con un 352 così offensivo da tanto tempo.



Noi in compenso rispondiamo con Borini titolare


----------



## Aron (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola
> 
> Secondo Tuttosport ballottaggio Musacchio Zapata




La linea sinistra del Milan è di un trash così trash degno del meme "So Bad It's so Good"


----------



## Sotiris (12 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



La formazione migliore della Lazio è quella al Var con Mazzoleni. Rocchi tutto sommato lo rispetto abbastanza...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prima o poi, per la legge dei grandi numeri, anche Suso riuscirà a combinare qualcosa.
> 
> Anche Fares della Spal qualche partita la risolve.



per la legge dei grandi numeri segnerà suso e perderemo dopo 28 anni in casa .....


----------



## Zenos (12 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo non mettere Caldara,un investimento di 35 milioni che Gattuso non valorizza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Aprile 2019)

1 anello blu 
ci sarò


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2019)

Le formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo Sky



Già mi sale l'ansia, questa è la partita più importante dell'anno.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Già mi sale l'ansia, questa è la partita più importante dell'anno.



Vero.

Qualcuno era scatenato sul derby, dicevano fosse la finale delle finali, ma non capivo il perchè (ed infatti, abbiamo perso, ma siamo ancora vivi)

Ora si che è davvero importante.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> uno scandalo e nessuno ha detto/scritto una virgola su questa cosa



Suma x quel che vale 
in radio e su Milan tv 
xo sono d accordo 
troppo poco... visto che è scandalosa questa disparità

p.s. mi sta salendo 
ansia a go go..
Rocchi e Mazzoleni non aiutano assolutamente


----------



## evangel33 (13 Aprile 2019)

Bene, è arrivato il momento di fare il mese gratuito di DAZN


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Bene, è arrivato il momento di fare il mese gratuito di DAZN



ahahahah

ma non avete un amico che ha sky? con 20/30 euro a testa avete Dazn tutto l' anno...


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola*


----------



## Ambrole (13 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Assurdo non mettere Caldara,un investimento di 35 milioni che Gattuso non valorizza



Beh certo, non ha giocato una partita in tutto l'anno, lo fai esordire nella partita più importante della anno ****
È la formazione migliore, stop


----------



## Aron (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola*




La linea Rodriguez, Calhanoglu, Borini mi fa rimpiangere quella Antonelli, Bonaventura, El Sharaawy.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali

MILAN (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodríguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini. 

LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Romulo, Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile*


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodríguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Romulo, Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile*



Solito pareggino inutile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Vedere il soldatino Borini mi crea proprio imbarazzo, giocatore che non puo fare il titolare nemmeno nel Chievo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

musacchio.............................


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

non so perchè ma io sono tranquillissimo.

di solito è una reazione che ho quando so che tanto andrà male. una sorta di scudo per il mio fegato


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Dopo la vittoria della Roma non c'è alternativa, solo la vittoria

Forza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodríguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Romulo, Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile*



Non esistono altri risultati al di fuori della vittoria .


----------



## LukeLike (13 Aprile 2019)

Stasera potrebbe finire la nostra stagione in caso di risultato diverso dalla vittoria. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Aprile 2019)

Vale tantissimo stasera, soprattutto perchè la Roma è 2 punti avanti. E se chiude il turno davanti un modo per farla rimanere quarta lo trovano.

Forza Milan, stasera dovete dare tutto


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Con la vittoria della Roma non abbiamo più alibi, vittoria e prestazione


----------



## Lambro (13 Aprile 2019)

Sensazioni negative, dopo 10 minuti capirò già cosa potremo dare in questa partita.
Se iniziamo forte e creiamo occasioni senza segnare, finisce pari o la perdiamo.
Se iniziamo timidi ed invece partono forte loro senza segnare, la vinciamo o pareggiamo.
Forza Milan!


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché Musacchio?? Perché?? Stasera ci vuole un centrale veloce!! Correa ed Immobile scapperanno da tutte le parti. Zapata no eh!!! Stava andando alla grande finché ha giocato. Si è infortunato una vita fa, possibile che non abbia ancora recuperato? Solo gli altri recuperano i loro giocatori in tempi record!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodríguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Çalhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Strakosha; Luiz Felipe, Acerbi, Bastos; Romulo, Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile*



Abbiamo perso troppi punti facili, ora nella partita più determinante della stagione dobbiamo rincorrere. Non vedo come si possa essere fiduciosi con giocatori fondamentali fuori condizione fisica e mentale. 


Gattuso pagherà il poco coraggio e il conservatorismo nel non voler sostituire giocatori inguardabili.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma sto marmocchio con la panza vestito da arbitro?


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Forza, dai!


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Voglio crederci! Forza Milan!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Madonna per fortuna che è quel bidone di Immobile


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Santo Dio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

No vabbe....


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Bravo Pippa Reina dai


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

E figuriamoci se questo segna


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

non piglia la porta neanche senza barriera questo


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Primo rischio al primo affondo di Correa.
Buona reazione, però. Peccato i rallentamenti seriali di Suso.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Che bestia Bakayoko comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Giallo a Romulo. Grande Bakayoko, una bestia!


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Bravissimo Bakayoko


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Sto maldetto Turco se non fosse per Romagnoli


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Il turco è allucinante


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Aprile 2019)

Un ottimo Milan!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Madonna sto Riccardo Rodriguez


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Poi molti hanno il coraggio di dire che Baka non ha piedi...bah


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Il mercato dovrà portarci due terzini, destro e sinistro, titolari.
La mano di Acerbi c'era tutta. Rocchi nisba.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

In campo camminiamo, quelli si schierano e ciao core.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> In campo camminiamo, quelli si schierano e ciao core.



Ma che partita stai vedendo? Sto vedendo un bel Milan!!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

la balistica...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Il velo sulla tua trequarti?

Ma abbattete sto cacchio di Calhanoglui e basta dai, non se ne può più


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

tanta corsa, zero tiri.

ma mauri è peggio di chalanoglu? dai no dai....


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ma che partita stai vedendo? Sto vedendo un bel Milan!!!



Siamo fondamentalmente lenti in impostazione. E Strakosha i guanti non se li è ancora sporcati, a differenza di Reina, che è già a due parate.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

Come vengono davanti sono dolori, noi invece zero occasioni, zero tiri, zero assoluto


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Bah


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Questi si stanno mangiando di tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

calabria è impresentabile


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tanta corsa, zero tiri.
> 
> ma mauri è peggio di chalanoglu? dai no dai....



Non ci credo. Non può essre peggio di Calhanoglu. Pur di non vederlo più sarei disposto a far giocare Mauri. E Castillejo per Suso. Giochiamo costantemente in nove.


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

E noi quando tiriamo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

In difesa semriamo di dormire spesso. Non bene Musacchio per ora.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il velo sulla tua trequarti?
> 
> Ma abbattete sto cacchio di Calhanoglui e basta dai, non se ne può più



Ha gia perso due palloni pericolosi a centrocampo. Incredibile come non ci sia di testa perche sono errori di testa quelli.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

INutile andare in champions a far figure contro la dinamo zagabria


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Monotoni e prevedibili in fase di possesso palla, come sempre. Giro palla senza soluzioni.


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Idea tattica di Gattuso inesistente.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Non tiriamo mai in porta. MAI.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Idea tattica di Gattuso inesistente.



Gasperini il trollatore non la pensa come te ...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo un 4-3-3 con ali che non possono saltare l'uomo e uno che nemmeno sa crossare per sbaglio (Borini)

Tatticamente é un stupro del modulo


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Questo è l'ennesimo Milan Gattusiamo che ci subiamo da mesi e mesi anzi un anno..

Squadra senza uno straccio di logica e che corre si ma corre a caso, idee in avanti = zero.

Ma per gli addetti ai lavori Gattuso è un mastro.

Il Miraolo non è Gattuso ma questa squadra che è rimasta in alto per tanto tempo senza allenatore


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è l'ennesimo Milan Gattusiamo che ci subiamo da mesi e mesi anzi un anno..
> 
> Squadra senza uno straccio di logica e che corre si ma corre a caso, idee in avanti = zero.
> 
> ...



Poi magari arriverà un gol di Piatek ed esalteranno il guardiola di Corigliano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Altro assist perfetto del turco per un contropiede laziale


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

spero finisca presto così evitiamo di continuare a perdere tempo


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Altro assist perfetto del turco per un contropiede laziale



L aveva venduto Leo...maledetto l incompetente


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Primo tiro nello specchio al 27'.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Stasera se non si vince saranno 5 di fila senza vittorie, nel Milan questo fatto è successo solo una volta.. indovinate quando? Lo scorso aprile con niente di meno che ... mister veleno.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna sto asino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che roba é Suso? Che cavolo di tiro é?


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Piatek gli aveva dato da tirare quasi un calcio di rigore accidenti


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahaahhah suso il fenomeno


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

2 belle azioni. grande piatek


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Grande Piatek, peccato


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Se non ci pensa lui siamo il nulla cosmico.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Con il suo unico piede sbaglia .


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Scistof la stava mettendo un'altra volta! Peccato!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

puuuuh qias, grandissimo colpo di testa Piatek e bel cross di Calabria


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Da quando non facciamo un contropiede decente?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

i passaggi filtranti del turco.. all'avversario.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Se solo Piatek avesse dietro una squadra in grado di metterlo in condizioni di calciare verso la porta...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da quando non facciamo un contropiede decente?



Ci manca il contropiedista. Si é visto benissimo come manca un giocatore in grado di andare in profondita


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Msv e Luis A. se li mettono in tasca alla turca e a Sugo.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Madonna...


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Le poche volte che le nostre due finte ali tagliano in mezzo trovano sempre spazio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Msv e Luis A. se li mettono in tasca alla turca e a Sugo.



Fa schifo da 4 mesi e comunque le gioca tutte. una roba oscena.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

spiace ma non siamo una squadra che si merita la champions


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

E questo quando segna


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Romagnoli è un mostro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

non ce la fanno a centrare la porta zio bono


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma al centesimo angolo ci danno un rigore?


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Madonna Santa ma come si fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che loro hanno Immobile va


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Borini liberissimo a sinistra, il turco fa un tocco inspiegabile verso la destra dritto verso un laziale.
Contropiede e pallo.


Boh. La turca.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta!


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso sempre determinante eh!!?


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Pareggio giusto per ora.


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso sei disgustoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso non ne azzecca mezza


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma é una mia impressione o il turco la passa sempre e solo allo spagnolo?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Due squadrette
Ci va la Roma in CL


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

chala se non la passa alla lazio non e' contento


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Aprile 2019)

0 Creativita nella squada


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Che robaccia.
Suso e Musacchio i peggiori. Uno ha perso tutti i pallone che ha avuto sui piedi, l'altro si perde sempre Immobile.
Calhanoglu nel finale almeno s'è fatto vedere.
Mi sale il sangue al cervello in ogni partita, a sapere che abbiamo uno come Piatek e non riusciamo a dargli una serie di palloni puliti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Calhanoglu è un apostrofo rosa tra una balistica e un'altra


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio attacca molto meglio. Immobile per fortuna non l'ha buttata dentro

Bisogna fare di più


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

Fraseggi nello stretto 0


----------



## 1972 (13 Aprile 2019)

5 palle goals per i formellesi, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

bella partita

milan meglio e lazio più pericolosa. noi abbiamo corso un sacco, secondo me non reggiamo.

loro danno l'idea di saper cosa fare quelle poche volte che arrivano al limite


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Partita equilibrata però la Lazio quando accelera crea occasioni enormi

Su suso ormai non ci sono più parole


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma mi ricordate da quanto tempo nn abbiamo un giocatore in grado di spaccare le difese con una accelerata?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Centrocampo penoso. Abbiamo una squadra che non è in grado di giocare mai di prima. Sono LENTISSIMI sia a passarla che a inserirsi. Il centrocampo e le ali sono da rifare completamente. Questi sono lenti di cervello e di gambe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2019)

Visto che si gioca in 10 (come da mesi ormai) con Suso in campo, anche troppo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Aprile 2019)

Loro hanno schemi, gioco e un’idea di calcio. 
Noi abbiamo Romagnoli, Baka e Piatek.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2019)

45 minuti così e finisce la stagione.
Solito niente, comunque.
La Lazio viene a San Siro e crea occasioni come ridere, noi mezza, poi solito controllo della partita inutile dato che hai subito in diverse occasioni.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso impresentabile, chala as usual mezzo passaggio giusto venti sbagliati, calabria rodriguez male, musacchio dorme, kessie balordo.....


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> 5 palle goals per i formellesi, dove vogliamo andare?



3 occasioni loro e 3 noi. 
Partita tosta ed equilibratissima, i ragazzi ce la stanno mettendo tutta! FORZA!!!


----------



## varvez (13 Aprile 2019)

Non abbiamo fatto una brutta partita, a momenti anche più coraggiosa del solito. Però mi sembra che continuano a non avere uno schema offensivo, a differenza loro. Rivedo la partita loro contro l'Inter, ho questo timore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Cercasi ala in grado di crossare.

Abbiamo due problemi principali:
- Nessuna sembra in grado di crossare, se non forse Calabria. Borini e Rodriguez nemmeno ci provano, Suso fa sembra la solita mossa
- Non portiamo uomini in area. Piatek é sempre solo e isolato

Le ali nel 4-3-3 sono troppo importanti e da noi purtroppo sono il problema piu grande della rosa. Non ne abbiamo una che va in profndita e crossa. Un Niang meno scarso basterebbe ampiamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Che palle ancora 6 partite e mezzo alla fine del campionato.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Giochiamo costantemente in 10...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque quanto ci servirebbe un Correa?


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Centrocampo penoso. Abbiamo una squadra che non è in grado di giocare mai di prima. Sono LENTISSIMI sia a passarla che a inserirsi. Il centrocampo e le ali sono da rifare completamente. Questi sono lenti di cervello e di gambe.



Già, proprio poca qualità, ogni controllo non è pulito e nessuno a parte Paquetà in grado di verticalizzare decentemente... ali sterili... non aspettiamoci miracoli


----------



## atomiko (13 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Suso impresentabile, chala as usual mezzo passaggio giusto venti sbagliati, calabria rodriguez male, musacchio dorme, kessie balordo.....



Capisco essere di parte ma dire Calabria male non si può leggere....è stato uno dei migliori, in difesa non ha sbagliato un intervento e l'unico cross decente lo ha messo lui


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

La parte più bella di tutta questa partita?diletta Leotta. Che Manza.


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Capisco essere di parte ma dire Calabria male non si può leggere....è stato uno dei migliori, in difesa non ha sbagliato un intervento e l'unico cross decente lo ha messo lui



Io ritengo Calabria inadeguato ad essere il titolare del Milan ma stasera bisogna ammettere che sta giocando davvero bene.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque quanto ci servirebbe un Correa?



Rispetto a Suso è Maradona


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Dobbiamo solo sperare di arrivare miracolosamente in Champions (anche con un gol al 94esimo all'ultima giornata). Sperando poi che con le entrate della Champions la società sostituisca i "punti fermi" di questa squadra Chalanoglu e Suso. Solo loro il danno maggiore di questa squadra. La cosa peggiore è che non abbiamo nessuna alternativa in panchina...


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Suso è Maradona



Sono solo 17 partite che lo spagnolo pascola per il campo... atteggiamento vergognoso


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo solo sperare di arrivare miracolosamente in Champions (anche con un gol al 94esimo all'ultima giornata). Sperando poi che con le entrate della Champions la società sostituisca i "punti fermi" di questa squadra Chalanoglu e Suso. Solo loro il danno maggiore di questa squadra. La cosa peggiore è che non abbiamo nessuna alternativa in panchina...



Stavo rimpiangendo Bonaventura ad un certo punto, certamente non un fenomeno...


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sono solo 17 partite che lo spagnolo pascola per il campo... atteggiamento vergognoso



La cosa vergognosa è che li mette ancora in campo. E' palesemente fuori condizione quando in panca c'è Castelletto che è (o era) anche in forma


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Primo tempo con il solito inesistente gioco nostro. Fase difensiva alla grandissima: siamo un colabrodo.


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

A me quello che fa specie è vedere loro ripartire sempre di squadra mentre noi attacchiamo sempre con pochi elementi e il più delle volte anche confusi


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Stavo rimpiangendo Bonaventura ad un certo punto, certamente non un fenomeno...


Di gran lunga meglio Bonaventura che il turco... Ci sarebbe servito come il pane Jack in questo finale di stagione


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Correa.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Kessiè non è una mezzala.
Calhanoglu non è una mezzala.
Borini non è un esterno.
Suso non è un esterno da 4-3-3.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Gioca solo Piatek davanti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2019)

ma uno scontro diretto lo vinceremo mai? Mha


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

con borini e casti dall'inizio avremmo 5 punti in più


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Rigoreeeeeeee


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo i peggiori esterni d'attacco della Serie A


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Francamente l'intervento su Borini é al limite, in Europa la ti becchi anche un rigore


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma la trattenuta in area su Musacchio???


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Calabria


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Calabria sverniciato da Lulic.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

A Milanello si potrebbe fare un format: esterni da incubo.


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo i peggiori esterni d'attacco della Serie A



Perché abbiamo esterni d'attacco?


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Milanello si potrebbe fare un format: esterni da incubo.



L'importante è che arrivi Cannavacciuolo a tirare sberloni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Lulic ormai con tre interventi al limite del giallo


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

A Dybala per lo stesso fallo subito da Piatek hanno dato rigore


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

"_Gattuso ha dato un gioco al Milan_".

Non possono non essere prezzolati perchè non possono essere ciechi.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma un tiro in porta lo abbiamo fatto?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Madonna sto Sugo


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A Dybala per lo stesso fallo subito da Piatek hanno dato rigore



Strano, non glieli fischiano mai a quello lì


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Niente, davanti non sanno proprio cosa fare. Non c'è mezzo schema.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso imbarazzante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso che si ferma e balla sulla palla mi fa una rabbia incredibile.

Borini é un giocatore da Serie B, so che questo é il suo limite. Ma Suso deve dare piu di quello che fa, *OSCENO!*


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Non azzecchiamo un contropiede con questi cessi di esterni


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso fai schifo!!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso ma a fare in c....


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Basta Suso BASTA


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile un altro errore scellerato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma vaffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Suso di melma


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso prima di tirare quelle caccolette aspetta sempre che il difensore faccia la scivolata


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

suso e il turco sono perfetti per il tiro al bersaglio alle sagre di paese


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Ammiriamo la lentezza di Calhanoglu e la stupidità di Suso in una sola azione.
Titolari inamovibili.


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso rivai a fare in c...


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

Terzo fallo da giallo di lulic non fischiato


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Commento di dazn terrificante.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto Rocchi


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma un tiro in porta lo abbiamo fatto?



Nel secondo tempo, credo di no.
Nel primo tempo, nello specchio uno solo.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso voto 3
Sostituisciloooooo
Castillejo o conti subito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Fallo nettissimo da giallo di Lulic. Il fenomeno Rocchi


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Se Gattuso non lo cambia è in malafede e ha già accordo con la Roma


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Bellissimo intervento su Calabria...ovviamente nessun fallo...E MA CI SIAMO FATTI SENTIRE...

LULIC DOVEVA GIA' ESSERE NEGLI SPOGLIATOI


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Siamo all'ora Cutrone


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Lulic doveva essere buttato fuori 3 falli fa


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio indecente


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio è uno scarso e


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

musacchio è come se non ci fosse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Non abbiamo idee di gioco. Giropalla sterile e fine a se stesso

I difensori sono disperati perche non sanno a chi darla e la lanciano a caso. Un dramma.


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre I cambi prima del 70 manco a parlarne


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Romagnoli rotto questo è sempre rotto


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ahah rotto il capitano poveri noi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Calabria, dentro Conti

Fuori SUso, dentro Castillejo


A cosa aspetta?


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt per Calabria? Ma che è


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Perfetto, infortunato Romagnoli. Peggio di cosi non va proprio


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt?


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Romagnoli. Ho visto Laxalt? Fuori anche Calabria.
Temo cosa possa aver inventato il Guardiola di Corigliano Calabro.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Game over


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Stagione finita dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma Gattuso é deficente?

Che cambi assurdi fa????


----------



## Ambrole (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma perché Laxalt??????? Conti è ancora messo male?


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Si è fatto male Romagnoli....vabbeh dai...ciao ciao CL


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt esterno sinistro. Boh.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

che partita di melma.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

ma romagnoli cosa si e' fatto ?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque è indirizzata verso il pareggino come tutti si aspettavano


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Pur di non mettere conte che si é inventato mah


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2019)

Forse non è molto chiaro che dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

C#e il dovere di vincere e lui mi mette Laxalt invece di Cutrone o Castillejo.

Se non é malafede questa....boh


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

La peggior cosa è vincere oggi e poi non andare in Champions e perdere in Coppa 

Roma maledetta l'hanno portata in braccio!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

perchè cambia modulo..........


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Difesa a tre con Musacchio, Zapata e Rodriguez.
Centrocampo a sei con Borini, Kessiè, Bakayoko, Suso, Calhanoglu e Laxalt.
Piatek unica punta.

Difendiamo il risultato.

Quando te ne vai, sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Paolino (13 Aprile 2019)

A guidolin piace suso


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Siamo passati a 3 dietro...Suso e Calha a pascolare dietro Piatek


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)

Siamo riusciti a buttare nel cesso la qualificazione alla CL anche nell'anno in cui TUTTE le rivali hanno letteralmente fatto qualsiasi cosa per farci arrivare non solo quarti ma addirittura terzi. Grazie Mr. Veleno grazie.


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Bravo Zapatone


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma lo sa che dobbiamo vincerla la partita?


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Strappo di Zapata, che ha pis***to in testa ai nostri centrocampisti in due minuti.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Zapata alla Baresi


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Zapatissimo


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a buttare nel cesso la qualificazione alla CL anche nell'anno in cui TUTTE le rivali hanno letteralmente fatto qualsiasi cosa per farci arrivare non solo quarti ma addirittura terzi. Grazie Mr. Veleno grazie.



Gattuso è un incapace, gli è andata bene qualche volta e poi gli è tornato tutto indietro e anche peggio


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso e il turco non fanno una imbucata con i tempi giusti nemmeno a pagarli oro.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso e il turco non fanno una imbucata con i tempi giusti nemmeno a pagarli oro.



E la colpa non è nemmeno loro, ma di chi li fa ancora giocare dopo che sono MESI che fanno schifo. La colpa è solo di quell'inetto, incapace e senzapalle lì. Non di altri.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Stiamo giocando con una formazione veramente anomala. Chala e Suso non la passano mai a Piatek...


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque il metro arbitrale di stasera resta...nel dubbio fischio (o non fischio) a favore della Lazio


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque Suso e il turco giocano da soli. Nn la passano mai a Piatek


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

rigore


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Non è rigore dai


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> rigore



speriamo


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)

Non è mai rigore questo


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Non è rigore peccato che non lo era nemmeno contro di noi con la Juve


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

Non lo da


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Sara calcio d'angolo. Putroppo é giusto cosi


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Era attaccato al corpo purtroppo


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo non c'è


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Non è rigore


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Non lo da


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

tolto


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Maledizione, purtroppo era davvero attaccato al corpo


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

ovviamente a noi mai la svista al var. pd


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Rigoreee


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Questo è netto però


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Questo si però


----------



## camtut22 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ahahaha galliani davanti a Leonardo e Gazidis


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Questo però c'è


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

ahahaha


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Galliani


----------



## camtut22 (13 Aprile 2019)

I difensori attaccano meglio dei centrocampisti


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

rifgoreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ora è rigore.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Nooooooo Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma no uesto qua


----------



## camtut22 (13 Aprile 2019)

Fai tirare a Piatek


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

gool


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

*Kessie 1-0*


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Gol gol goool!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

goooooooooooooolllllll

Kessieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Taci va... Ora niente stupidate


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Dai! Bravo Kessiè!


----------



## camtut22 (13 Aprile 2019)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Fai tirare a Piatek



Scusa Kessie


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

che agonia mortacci loro.


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Kessie ha I piedi quadrati ma tira sempre bei rigori


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Grande kessie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Grazie Durmisi, fallo inutilissimo ma netto


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

bel rigore. bravo frank

ora 15 di passione


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2019)

Dai ragazzi! Prendiamoci la champions!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Come mai si trovava kessie sul dischetto ?


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Kessie ha I piedi quadrati ma tira sempre bei rigori



mi sono chiesto anche io come sia possibile una cosa del genere


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Non rintaniamoci ora. Coraggio!


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

infortunio di romagnoli è serio?


----------



## camtut22 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma anche a voi visto che non abbiamo ali questo 3-4-2-1 sembra una buona soluzione?


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

MA togli Calhanoglu!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ora é da mettere Castillejo, una che puo partire in velocita. 

La scelta peggiore: Biglia o Cutrone


Vediamo un po


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Va segnato il secondo gol o la pareggiano.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone per Piatek? È fuori di t sta?


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Ora non cerchiamo di difendere il risultato. Non ne siamo vapaci


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

E toglie piatek ma è scemo?


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone per Piatek. Ecco a voi mr veleno.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E toglie piatek ma è scemo?



Si.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che cambio è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Ma anche a voi visto che non abbiamo ali questo 3-4-2-1 sembra una buona soluzione?



É un modulo troppo complicato per metterlo a fine stagione senza preparazione.

Montella cambio modulo da un giorno al altro e fu un diastro


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Nella partita più importante della stagione toglie piatek.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

ma perchè deve togliere piatek ? ma porc...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Come si fa a fare questo cambio ?


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Per me se resta Gattuso non è così scontato che resti Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

cambio indecente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ora é da mettere Castillejo, una che puo partire in velocita.
> 
> *La scelta peggiore: Biglia o Cutrone
> *
> ...



LO SAPEVO!

Gattuso é un incapace a livelli incredibili. Toglie unico che crea pericolo per mettere un giocatore tecnicamente piu scarso. Che genialata.

Rischiamo un assedio della Lazio senza giocatori in grado di lanciare un contropiedo.

Un suicidio tattico


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che cambio è?


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Godo, espulso Inzaghi e Luis Alberto squalificato.


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Prima Laxalt,poi Cutrone per Piatek. Sta cercando di sabotarci.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Vediam se ci facciamo recuperare come polli anche stavolta


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)

Che cacasotto, cristo santo...


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Cmq a me per Simone Inzaghi spiace ogni volta gli si ritorce contro qualcosa, ma contro di noi non deve avere niente!


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suso non lo toglie mai,


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Che scempio sto Cutrone non ne azzecca una


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> LO SAPEVO!
> 
> Gattuso é un incapace a livelli incredibili. Toglie unico che crea pericolo per mettere un giocatore tecnicamente piu scarso. Che genialata.
> 
> ...



era importante sulle palle inattive


**


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che cacasotto, cristo santo...



Si ma a parte quello, che senso ha tenere in campo Suso che non copre già nel "suo" ruolo...figuriamoci con formazione rivista e posiione meno defilata


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

quanto è lento Cutrone


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone è lento oh...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Mi dispiace per il ragazzo ma in questi momenti Cutrone é inadatto, abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore in grado di dialogare e tenere alta la squadra. Lui non sa farlo.

Madonna santa...tatticamente solo una capra non puo capirlo. Un suicidio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

lentissimo cutrone, lentissimo...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto suso cesso


----------



## R41D3N (13 Aprile 2019)

6 minuti???


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

6 minuti ********!


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

6 minuti di recupero


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma kessi si è bloccato da solo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma vi imaginate Piatek e Castillejo al posto di Cutrone e Suso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

incredibile 6 minuti


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Sempre ste mozzarelle


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Tantissime occasioni buttate e loro sono un pò in bambola


----------



## 6milan (13 Aprile 2019)

Il portiere della Lazio si é buttato 10 min prima del tiro di suso


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna questo


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma segna...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Il portiere della Lazio si é buttato 10 min prima del tiro di suso



per forza lo sanno anche i sassi dove tira


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Che cesso rodriguez è andata bene


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Per me era rigore


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che va al VAR se no gli dà rigore


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Stavolta ci è andata di lusso


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone ma quando la piglia la porta


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

No ha preso prima la palla


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

ma è pazzo rodriguez?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalat tornatene a Matrix dal merovingio


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Che rischio RR. Che colpo di fortuna.

Comunque non si puo soffrire cosi. Cambi ASSURDI di Gattuso. Come si puo sbagliare cosi in Serie A???


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore



palla netta dai


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

sto Turco schifoso


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

non teniamo una palla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore



RR colpisce la palla e poi il uomo. Non era fallo, ma era tantissima fortuna....


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

tra sugo e la turca c'è da mettersi a piangere. 

io non li reggo più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> non teniamo una palla



Come era ovvio una volta messo in campo Cutrone. Cambio da dementi


----------



## Aron (13 Aprile 2019)

Tiè!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma che fanno?


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Meno male va.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma guarda sti fascisti. Ma andate a casa va


----------



## kYMERA (13 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore



secondo me fallo di sergej prima

rissaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suca immobile


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

che è successo ?


----------



## Heaven (13 Aprile 2019)

Vamosssssss


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Andiamooooooooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Gli sono saltati i nervi ai laziali! Ahahahhahahahah
Speriamo che non ci squalifichino nessuno...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2019)

Sucate acerbi & co


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Suca acerbi


----------



## 7vinte (13 Aprile 2019)

Ciaone Acerbi


----------



## Schism75 (13 Aprile 2019)

Schifezzza, ma 3 punti d’oro. Poi una serie di contropiedi scandalosi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

cosa gli prende a kessie ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che tensione oggi mamma mia come l'abbiamo sfangata

Lazietta solita che si fa male da sola


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

acerbi e immobile me lo devono succhiare


----------



## markjordan (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.


l'attaccante fa fallo di mano prima del tocco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Godo.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Aprile 2019)

patrick va radiato


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.


Ha preso la palla


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Aprile 2019)

che sofferenza, il primo rigore non era il secondo si, pero prima che calciasse kessie ho spento la tv, avevo troppo nervosismo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio nel secondo tempo non ha fatto nulla dai. Meritato 1-0 su rigore. Come non accadeva da anni credo.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Ennesimo schifo. Bene solo i tre punti. Sono disgustato dal modo in cui sprechiamo i contropiedi.
L'unica cosa positiva è che abbiamo rintuzzato l'attacco della squadra preferita "der Palazzo".
Scongiuro Leonardo di cambiare mezza squadra e cercare un allenatore di serie A per la prossima stagione: così non si va avanti.


----------



## milan1899 (13 Aprile 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> l'attaccante fa fallo di mano prima del tocco



No Rodriguez prende il pallone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ha preso la palla


Ma quale palla dai... quello era rigore. Ci è andata bene.


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.



Chiamare rigore quello è al limite della malafede...RR la palla la tocca e la allontana a lato...poi prende il ginocchio di SMS, che si butta a terra.
Caso diversissimo dal rigore non concesso a PIatek, per cui la palla sarebbe stata in disponibilità e lui non si è buttato, è stato atterrato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.



Perche? Ha preso la palla, poi SMS


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Ci tengo particolarmente a salutare Francesco Acerbi e le sue spacconate pre-partita.


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Come dicono in Francia, dritto nel cu10 Acerbi!


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.



l'arbitro subito dopo ha fatto più volte il segno della palla piena.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez aveva commesso rigore su Savic. Meno male, ci è andata di culo. Vittoria immeritata, ma meglio così.



No, ha toccato la palla abbastanza da togliergliela e darla ad uno dei nostri.

Savic non poteva recuperare, non era rigore.



E se fosse stato rigore l'avrei detto. Ma non lo è.
Riguarda i replay vedrai che la sfiora di quel tanto che basta.

Ciò non toglie che abbiamo rischiato GROSSISSIMO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me vittoria anche meritata, la Lazio nel secondo tempo non ha fatto nulla

Ora vediamo di dare continuità


----------



## Sotiris (13 Aprile 2019)

Un saluto al sig. Acerbi.
Se ci arbitra uno serio si vince.


----------



## RojoNero (13 Aprile 2019)

Vittoria meritata e importantissima


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non so se avete notato Milinkovic nella rissa difendeva solo i nostri e portava via i suoi 

L'anno prossimo è al Milan mi sa


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale palla dai... quello era rigore. Ci è andata bene.



il replay è chiaro. Prima fallo si Savic poi palla di rodriguez


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2019)

mamma mia che tensione. Come l'abbiamo sfangata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Chiamare rigore quello è al limite della malafede...RR la palla la tocca e la allontana a lato...poi prende il ginocchio di SMS, che si butta a terra.
> Caso diversissimo dal rigore non concesso a PIatek, per cui la palla sarebbe stata in disponibilità e lui non si è buttato, è stato atterrato


Ma malafede ce l’avrai te, io non ho visto che tocca la palla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2019)

E' andata!! Godo tantissimo anche per l'espulsione di Inzaghi!

Solita Rodriguata nel finale e cambio killer di Gattuso (Piatek con tutti quegli spazi alla fine faceva il 2-0 istantaneo), ma stasera è ANDATA BENE e tiriamo un bel respiro di sollievo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma cos'e successo a Immobile? Praticamente invisibile, non mi ricordo una sola partita contro di noi dove lo ho mai visto cosi 'spento'. Nel secondo tempo non ha toccato palla e non si é tuffato nemmeno una volta in area di rigore


----------



## Ambrole (13 Aprile 2019)

Cambi assurdi comunque


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Aprile 2019)

Pensavo a chi voleva simone inzaghi sulla nostra panchina... Vade retro. 

Sono ancora in corsa in linea puramente teorica, la lazietta quando c'è da fare sul serio il risultato non lo fa mai. Qualunque sia l'avversario, sia pure un Frosinone qualunque.

Se Inzaghi non è riuscito a dare la svolta manco quest'anno che è tutto più livellato verso il basso, due domande me le farei


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale palla dai... quello era rigore. Ci è andata bene.



Episodio molto simile a piatek vs Sampdoria, secondo me RR prende l'uomo ma il contratto era abbastanza debole, savic ha accentuato molto


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avete notato Milinkovic nella rissa difendeva solo i nostri e portava via i suoi
> 
> L'anno prossimo è al Milan mi sa



È vero notato anche io


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2019)

tanta sofferenza,ma il pareggio comunque minimo era blindato quindi sarebbero andati a 31 anni di non vittorie a san siro contro di noi.

dal rigore che ci ha dato rocchi e poi annullato si è capito che oggi ci avrebbero aiutato per sedare le polemiche post juve.

comunque ho notato una cosa dal replay,cioè che musacchio guarda l'avversario e poi protegge la palla facendosi fare fallo in un'azione che non avrebbe portato a nulla sinceramente.
secondo me con questo gesto pareggia l'errore di torino,perchè è esattamente la stessa tattica adottata da dybala sul rigore.

invece il presunto rigore finale per me non c'è,visto che è simile a quello di genova su piatek che non ci hanno dato.
prima palla e poi fallo.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo, bisognava vincere e l'abbiamo fatto. Ci serviva un rigore oggi per segnare. Ora il calendario potrebbe aiutarci. Bisogna vincerne il più possibile


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ennesimo schifo. Bene solo i tre punti. Sono disgustato dal modo in cui sprechiamo i contropiedi.
> L'unica cosa positiva è che abbiamo rintuzzato l'attacco della squadra preferita "der Palazzo".
> Scongiuro Leonardo di cambiare mezza squadra e cercare un allenatore di serie A per la prossima stagione: così non si va avanti.



Vero, il nulla, giochiamo pur sempre con Calabria, Musacchio, Calha, RR, Borini, Sugo ecc ecc, di più a livello tecnico non si può fare e lo dico io che esonererei Gattuso pure adesso.
Imbarazzanti i nostri contropiedi, il turco che può fare quello che vuole e se la porta sul SINISTRO prima di spararla addosso a chi ha davanti, Suso poi... una roba orrenda, lui e il turco starebbero tutto il tempo a fare uno-due all'indietro e ciao.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2019)

Vittoria meritata e pesantissima.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cambi assurdi comunque



Quali scusa? 2 su 3 x infortuni


----------



## atomiko (13 Aprile 2019)

si può dire Borini migliore in campo?? (forse dietro a baka)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

La Lazio contro di noi a Milano in campionato è stregata veramente, l'ultima volta che ci hanno battuto io manco ero nato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avete notato Milinkovic nella rissa difendeva solo i nostri e portava via i suoi
> 
> L'anno prossimo è al Milan mi sa



ha giocato per noi. è già del milan


----------



## LukeLike (13 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma uno scontro diretto lo vinceremo mai? Mha



A dire il vero siamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti con Roma, Lazio e Atalanta


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma malafede ce l’avrai te, io non ho visto che tocca la palla.



l'ha presa netta rivedila


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No, ha toccato la palla abbastanza da togliergliela e darla ad uno dei nostri.
> 
> Savic non poteva recuperare, non era rigore.
> 
> ...


Boh ragá... meglio così allora perché a me pareva rigore netto...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo giocato male senza idee, lasciando nel finale il gioco totalmente alla Lazio, ma GODO COME UN MAIALE


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Aprile 2019)

Acerbi Suca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ha presa netta rivedila


La rivedrò, ma RR stava per combinarla grossa... 
A ogni modo, non mi interessa, basta aver vinto... tre punti importantissimi. Avanti con la prossima.


----------



## Konrad (13 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se avete notato Milinkovic nella rissa difendeva solo i nostri e portava via i suoi
> 
> L'anno prossimo è al Milan mi sa



Stavo per scriverlo...mi pare di aver letto sul labiale durante il parapiglia finale..."smettetela che poi vi squalifica e perdiamo la Champions"


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

atomiko ha scritto:


> si può dire Borini migliore in campo?? (forse dietro a baka)



si!

ripeto ancora, con lui e casti avremmo molti punti in più


----------



## markjordan (13 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male senza idee, lasciando nel finale il gioco totalmente alla Lazio, ma GODO COME UN MAIALE


ma se nel finale potevamo fare 3 gol
dovevamo concedere i contropiedi
boh


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Aprile 2019)

Se l'era giocata per il pari palesemente Rino, però resta una buona prestazione soprattutto difensiva e una vittoria FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non facciamo un gol in contropiede manco se giocassimo da soli


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Il cambio cutrone-piatek con la Lazio completamente sbilanciata e che concedeva continui contropiedi è una follia, Gattuso veramente non ci arriva


----------



## Anguus (13 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato male senza idee, lasciando nel finale il gioco totalmente alla Lazio, ma GODO COME UN MAIALE



Mi ricordi un'azione pericolosa della Lazio dopo il nostro gol, a parte la mezza ****** che stava combinando RR ..?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ottimi i 3 punti GRAZIE al rigore altrimenti erano cavoli amari 
Per il resto ormai e' sempre la solita storia, da 501 giorni nessun gioco e nessun schema, pero' qui si esalta il mister credendo l'abbia vinta lui.


----------



## Anguus (13 Aprile 2019)

Comunque che carattere Kessie. Quella palla pesava 10 quintali..


----------



## Anguus (13 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ottimi i 3 punti GRAZIE al rigore altrimenti erano cavoli amari
> Per il resto ormai e' sempre la solita storia da 501 giorni nessun gioco e nessun schema, ma qui peor' si esalta un mister credendo l'abbia vinta lui.



Col cambio di modulo il Milan era totalmente padrona del campo, se la Lazio avesse portato a casa un punto doveva baciare a terra.


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

Devo rivederlo ma quello di Rodriguez mi sembrava rigore netto, o almeno un episodio di quelli che avrebbero mandato Rocchi al VAR per cinque minuti almeno, con esito abbastanza incerto e molto sofferto... invece quasi nulla. Rocchi ci ha aiutato dopo settimana scorsa, vedete? Bastava che Leonardo o chi per lui facesse quello che fanno tutti da inizio campionato, lamentarsi, per avere un vantaggio o un rigore... Fa schifo, ma il sistema calcio in Italia funziona così.

Per il resto partita da pareggio. Mi è piaciuto come è entrato Cutrone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Aprile 2019)

Mntella ogni volta nel dopopartita faceva il finto sorrisetto di circostanza, Gattuso pare sempre un cane bastonato

Uno normale no


----------



## Lambro (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Devo rivederlo ma quello di Rodriguez mi sembrava rigore netto, o almeno un episodio di quelli che avrebbero mandato Rocchi al VAR per cinque minuti almeno, con esito abbastanza incerto e molto sofferto... invece quasi nulla. Rocchi ci ha aiutato dopo settimana scorsa, vedete? Bastava che Leonardo o chi per lui facesse quello che fanno tutti da inizio campionato, lamentarsi, per avere un vantaggio o un rigore... Fa schifo, ma il sistema calcio in Italia funziona così.
> 
> Per il resto partita da pareggio. Mi è piaciuto come è entrato Cutrone.



Rodriguez prende la palla con lo stinco, si vede bene da tutti i replay tranne uno che puo' trarre in inganno.
Rocchi continuava a dire "palla palla" a tutti , facendo il segno del pallone, gliel'han detto col silent check.
Se avessero voluto aiutarci ci davano il rigore su Acerbi, ne ho visti di identici quest'anno (ovviamente giustamente non è stato dato, ma ci siamo capiti).

Milan senza gioco offensivo ed incapace come nessuno al mondo di sprecare 18 contropiedi clamorosi a partita, è incredibile questa cosa.
Ma se non altro questa squadra ha carattere e cuore,questo va detto.
Per il resto è impossibile, IMPOSSIBILE, *IMPOSSIBILE* fare al giorno d'oggi un calcio brillante offensivo ed efficace se non si hanno due ali di alto livello.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Devo rivederlo ma quello di Rodriguez mi sembrava rigore netto, o almeno un episodio di quelli che avrebbero mandato Rocchi al VAR per cinque minuti almeno, con esito abbastanza incerto e molto sofferto... invece quasi nulla.* Rocchi ci ha aiutato dopo settimana scorsa, vedete? Bastava che Leonardo o chi per lui facesse quello che fanno tutti da inizio campionato, lamentarsi, per avere un vantaggio o un rigore... Fa schifo, ma il sistema calcio in Italia funziona così.*
> 
> Per il resto partita da pareggio. Mi è piaciuto come è entrato Cutrone.



Dispiace dirlo, ma sembrava proprio di si. Credo che il primo fischio di rigore (quello per il fallo di mano giustamente annullato dal VAR) lo ha assegnato solo per colpa di Juve-Milan. Per il resto direi, che comunque ci stava anche un rigore per il fallo su Borini su calcio d'angolo (ci stava, non netto, in Italia spesso si lascia correre, ma in Europa quello é fallo) cosicome l'entrata di RR é stato molto rischosa.

RR (secondo me) casualmente trova la palla prima del corpo di SMS e per quel motivo e giusto non assegnare rigore, ma normal nel dubbio contro di noi in questa stagione prima davano rigore e poi forse un controllo al VAR.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Devo rivederlo ma quello di Rodriguez mi sembrava rigore netto, o almeno un episodio di quelli che avrebbero mandato Rocchi al VAR per cinque minuti almeno, con esito abbastanza incerto e molto sofferto... invece quasi nulla. Rocchi ci ha aiutato dopo settimana scorsa, vedete? Bastava che Leonardo o chi per lui facesse quello che fanno tutti da inizio campionato, lamentarsi, per avere un vantaggio o un rigore... Fa schifo, ma il sistema calcio in Italia funziona così.
> 
> Per il resto partita da pareggio. Mi è piaciuto come è entrato Cutrone.



Secondo me in ogni caso l'azione andava fermata prima per un fallo sulla trequarti in cui erano andati per terra sia un giocatore del Milan che della Lazio


----------



## Goro (13 Aprile 2019)

Penso che a parti invertite avremmo fatto un casino, come successo con Piatek contro la Sampdoria... Poi rivedrò meglio, intanto abbiamo preso il bottino pieno ed è fantastico ma qualche dubbio rimane... e vediamo la stampa come accoglierà questo episodio


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque non facciamo un gol in contropiede manco se giocassimo da soli



quanti contropiedi sprecati anche stasera. I nostri 2 presunti giocatori più tecnici hanno sbagliato ogni volta la scelta da fare. Il turco poi deve smetterla di tirare che tanto gol non lo fa


----------



## PM3 (13 Aprile 2019)

Buona partita, grande prestazione di tutti.
Finalmente Gattuso ha indovinato tutto. Dalla preparazione della partita alla sua lettura, con il passaggio al 3421. 
Però non abbiamo fatto nulla. Ora ci saranno due trasferte insidiose. 
Dobbiamo restare concentrati. 
Forza Milan!


----------



## kekkopot (13 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> quanti contropiedi sprecati anche stasera. I nostri 2 presunti giocatori più tecnici hanno sbagliato ogni volta la scelta da fare. Il turco poi deve smetterla di tirare che tanto gol non lo fa


Centrasse la porta sarebbe già un passo avanti


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale palla dai... quello era rigore. Ci è andata bene.



Prima studiare il regolamento poi parlare, grazie.


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Devo rivederlo ma quello di Rodriguez mi sembrava rigore netto, o almeno un episodio di quelli che avrebbero mandato Rocchi al VAR per cinque minuti almeno, con esito abbastanza incerto e molto sofferto... invece quasi nulla. Rocchi ci ha aiutato dopo settimana scorsa, vedete? Bastava che Leonardo o chi per lui facesse quello che fanno tutti da inizio campionato, lamentarsi, per avere un vantaggio o un rigore... Fa schifo, ma il sistema calcio in Italia funziona così.
> 
> Per il resto partita da pareggio. Mi è piaciuto come è entrato Cutrone.



Rocchi non ha aiutato nessuno. Ha semplicemente arbitrato bene. Rigore di Acerbi non c è tolto, rigore su Musacchio netto dato, rigore su Savic non c è perché Rodriguez prende la palla e la toglie dalla disponibilità dei laziali. Dopo mesi di arbitraggi scandalosi non mi va che i miei fratelli rossoneri giustifichino le solite lagne degli schifosi fascisti laziali quando finalmente abbiamo un arbitraggio equo. Eccheccosè.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Aprile 2019)

Portata a casa con rabbia e voglia. Mancano schemi e uomini.. pero il gruppo c è e vuole arrivare quarto.. forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Penso che a parti invertite avremmo fatto un casino, come successo con Piatek contro la Sampdoria... Poi rivedrò meglio, intanto abbiamo preso il bottino pieno ed è fantastico ma qualche dubbio rimane... e vediamo la stampa come accoglierà questo episodio



Molto diverso da quello di Piatek, li il difensore tocca la palla sfiorandola e pertanto non riesce a toglierla dalla disponibilità del polacco che potrebbe raggiungerla comunque e insaccare davanti alla porta ma viene travolto dal difensore in caduta. Rr invece la tocca abbastanza da toglierla dalla disponibilità dell' avversario. 
Il primo è rigore il secondo no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rodriguez prende la palla con lo stinco, si vede bene da tutti i replay tranne uno che puo' trarre in inganno.
> Rocchi continuava a dire "palla palla" a tutti , facendo il segno del pallone, gliel'han detto col silent check.
> Se avessero voluto aiutarci ci davano il rigore su Acerbi, ne ho visti di identici quest'anno (ovviamente giustamente non è stato dato, ma ci siamo capiti).
> 
> ...



perfetto!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Molto diverso da quello di Piatek, li il difensore tocca la palla sfiorandola e pertanto non riesce a toglierla dalla disponibilità del polacco che potrebbe raggiungerla comunque e insaccare davanti alla porta ma viene travolto dal difensore in caduta. Rr invece la tocca abbastanza da toglierla dalla disponibilità dell' avversario.
> Il primo è rigore il secondo no.



perfetto! molto diverso. su piatek c'era all'80%, qui al 5%..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Prima studiare il regolamento poi parlare, grazie.


Cosa c’entra il regolamento? Per come l’ho visto io, sembrava molto dubbio. 
Per il resto solita spocchia da due soldi.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo un "gioco" di melma. Ma godo. La lazietta a casa.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2019)

Allora: finalmente una prestazione vera contro una diretta concorrente e stranamente Piatek il peggiore di oggi. Vergognosa la rissa dei giocatori della Lazio nel finale, vergognoso il gesto di Kessie e Bakayoko nei confronti di Acerbi, spero che Kessiè sparisca da Milano e dopo questo gesto spero che Bakayoko torni a Londra, prima uomini, poi calciatori (vedi Borini)

Ah, con Donnarumma avremmo perso stasera lo sapete si?

Reina 7,5 paradisiaco, spaziale, fantascientifico
Calabria 6
Romagnoli 6
Musacchio 6,5
Rodriguez 6,5 sensazionale salvataggio su Milinkovic, ammutati Tare
Bakayoko 7 e 0 per il gesto finale
Kessie 7 e 0 per il gesto finale
Calhanoglu 7 grandissimo, ha proprio giocato per la maglia
Suso 6 un pò meglio del solito ma sempre mediocre
Borini 7 straordinario, sempre supportato, sempre difeso, grande Fabio
Piatek 5,5 sempre a terra, brutto segnale

Laxalt 6,5 entrato bene finalmente
Zapata 7 formidabile, quest'anno meglio di Romagnoli ad oggi 
Cutrone sv ma pochi minuti al massimo, bravo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2019)

Ieri sera partita equilibrata con due squadre più o meno allo stesso livello, leggera predominanza nostra.

Ottima vittoria, 3 punti iper fondamentali.

Bravi tutti, avanti cosi.


----------



## Victorss (14 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra il regolamento? Per come l’ho visto io, sembrava molto dubbio.
> Per il resto solita spocchia da due soldi.



Il regolamento centra eccome, un episodio del genere non deve essere "dubbio" e non si presta ad interpretazioni. Non è rigore da regolamento. Punto.
Detto questo ti chiedo scusa se mi sono rivolto bruscamente ma ci sono troppe troppe persone che spesso parlano senza conoscere il regolamento e per una volta che viene applicato in maniera corretta con il Milan mi devo pure sentire come se avessimo ricevuto degli aiuti di un qualche genere..pardon


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2019)

Ero allo Stadio 
ma rileggendo i vostri commenti sembra un'altra partita 

Primo tempo 2 occasioni della Lazio 
e per fortuna che in una occasione non hanno servito immobile tutto solo 
su una nostra palla persa... ma io sentivo puzza di pareggio 
ho esultato quando Correa è sceso.. temevo principalmente lui.
Ma sia nel primo che nel secondo avevano il controllo della partita..
vi ricordate come gioca di solito la Lazio? 
bhe l'avete vista uguale ieri sera? se la risposta è si non può essere che malafede 

detto questo pure noi nel primo 0 occasioni a parte la sponda di Piatek 
solo tanto possesso palla.. ma c'era poco movimento e abbiamo 0 giocatori 
che creano superiorità numerica(suso subito dopo si fa rimontare) 

nel secondo dopo i k.o dei difensori.. abbiamo cercato di + il gol..
e insistendo e nato il rigore.. non credo sia un caso che nonostante il no del penality 
siamo ripartiti con lo stesso atteggiamento.. un regalone da parte del difensore 
ma bisogna colpire e Kessie come rigorista sbaglia gran poco.

lo sapevo.. comunque fa rabbia non avere esterni veri!
ci siamo mangiati dei contropiedi micidiali.. Rino ringrazierebbe
visto i tanti contropiedi che quest'anno ci siamo divorati


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Aprile 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allora: finalmente una prestazione vera contro una diretta concorrente e stranamente Piatek il peggiore di oggi. Vergognosa la rissa dei giocatori della Lazio nel finale, vergognoso il gesto di Kessie e Bakayoko nei confronti di Acerbi, spero che Kessiè sparisca da Milano e dopo questo gesto spero che Bakayoko torni a Londra, prima uomini, poi calciatori (vedi Borini)
> 
> Ah, con Donnarumma avremmo perso stasera lo sapete si?
> 
> ...



Bhe Piatek c'è da dire che ha messo due volte la sponda una per Suso che si divora un goal e l'altra sinceramente non ricordo, e ha fatto uno stacco impetuoso dove stava per fare un gran goal. Almeno il 6 secondo me lo merita.


----------

